# Budget Prepping



## ThePrepperPlan (Jul 10, 2013)

I was just wondering what kind of budgets everyone uses for their prepping? Are you a strict adherent to your budget or do you fudge one way or the other regularly?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't use a budget. I use the simple formula

*"Use one, replace with two."*


----------



## ThePrepperPlan (Jul 10, 2013)

I love that formula!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ThePrepperPlan said:


> I love that formula!


It makes prepping affordable. Some items I have to wait to buy so I keep a tally on the fridge of what we use. Toothpaste is one I keep on the tally as is soap since I get them in bulk at Costco.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I started out just buying extra when I found sales. If I found a really good sale I'd buy as much as I could. I still shop the sales and buy in bulk as much as my limited space allows.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I follow the see a need, fill a need system. As in, "hey, I don't have enough water storage" and then I go buy several cases of bottled water, order another water filter, buy more large water storage containers and more water purification supplies. Then a few weeks later I think "I wonder if 30 freeze dried emergency food buckets is enough?" then I order 4-5 more. It is not a perfect system, but it has been serving me well for a couple years now. Of course before I became a prepper I was a full on gun nut, camping enthusiast and jack booted thug. That helped me get to off to a very good start.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Many on this site are thrifty shoppers and buy when they find a deal(I know I am!). Starting out it sometimes seems like you need/want to buy alot of stuff right away but "slow and steady wins the race".


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

We threw everything we could at it until we got to a minimum level, then reduced our spending a lot. I can't say we ever had a budget, as such. 

The thread title first had me thinking it was about how to do it cheap. I could contribute more to that idea. Really, I think all prepping should be as cheap as possible.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We always stocked up when things were on sale, even before we knew anything about prepping. We still do that & keep a considerable amount of grocery store food, eaten frequently, replaced as it goes on sale. The stuff in long term storage was bought in batches as it went on sale or we decided we needed it. We either took the money from another budget category or worked extra. Prepping doesn't have to break the bank.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

You could also prep for a certain period then expand.
Step 1: BOB, GHB and/or 72 hour kit
Step 2: 1-2 week supplies
Step 3: 1 month supplies

and so on... Rather than trying to prep for TEOCAWKI all at once.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

machinist said:


> Really, I think all prepping should be as cheap as possible.


Can you elaborate on "cheap"? Do you mean least expensive items or getting a particular item at its best price?

I don't budget. I don't _normally_ buy cheap things. Since I do have to eat or use this stuff, I'd prefer more quality items.

When I do buy cheap quality, I consider the items disposable. E.g. range ammo, generators for the neighborhood...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I did like Machinist did. I sacrificed in other areas until I had a solid 6 months then went slower from there. Now it is see a need fill it and buy on sale long term storage items.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

You could also prep for a certain period then expand.
Step 1: BOB, GHB and/or 72 hour kit
Step 2: 1-2 week supplies
Step 3: 1 month supplies

and so on... Rather than trying to prep for TEOCAWKI all at once.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Can you elaborate on "cheap"? Do you mean least expensive items or getting a particular item at its best price?
> 
> I don't budget. I don't _normally_ buy cheap things. Since I do have to eat or use this stuff, I'd prefer more quality items.
> 
> When I do buy cheap quality, I consider the items disposable. E.g. range ammo, generators for the neighborhood...


Not to speak for Machinist but I'm sure he means buying on sale or finding quality used products. I have purchased lesser quality products because I couldn't afford the good stuff at that time. I knew these funds were being wasted but a need was filled. Much like the people today paying five times the price for ammo, sometimes you just need to bite the bullet (pun intended) and get what you can get at the time. Whenever possible I buy the best even if it means waiting a bit longer.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Caribou said:


> Not to speak for Machinist but I'm sure he means buying on sale or finding quality used products. I have purchased lesser quality products because I couldn't afford the good stuff at that time. I knew these funds were being wasted but a need was filled. Much like the people today paying five times the price for ammo, sometimes you just need to bite the bullet (pun intended) and get what you can get at the time. Whenever possible I buy the best even if it means waiting a bit longer.


Gotcha. :thumbraise:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

My SO and I recently worked out a plan to save a certain amount each month (Im not so good at saving, so im gonna buy physical gold and silver for my part) to put towards our getting a homestead. budget wise this means i have to spend less on ammo, knives, and guns..


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

A few resources that may help in prepping on a budget, by our own GyspySue are http://povertyprepping.blogspot.com/ and the companion book "Poverty Prepping: How to Stock up For Tomorrow When You Can't Afford To Eat Today" at http://www.amazon.com/Poverty-Prepp...MU2O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333642809&sr=8-1.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I would love to say I have a budget but unfortunatly I have a SO that is in denial and I have to constantly argue with her on stocking up on items and trying to be prepared. Bottom line is that its a constant battle to build inventory, but I am in Supply Chain as a profession so I am constantly looking to improve my "Safety stock".
I am constantly adding to my "stuff" and balancing my checking account with my on hand and trying to make things balance. I get nervous with the news sometimes and probably go a little over board and then have to cut back but I start thinking about making sure my grandsons have enough to eat and are safe and start the cycle all over again....so the short answer is NO budget...but I do have some self restraint.....but not enough according to my SO.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Stress Free Prepping*

Budget, Frugal, Smart, Logical, Cheap; etc, is all the same as long as you prepared for a minimum of a given time based on past events in your area or whatever time you deem appropriated; Fema calls for 72h, others may sub jest 1 year, is really up to you, but the most important issue with emergency preparations is to never used them, forget you have them, like an emergency money only mason jar bank account. Buy what you and family like and have tested already, keep it simple ;( batteries turn green, candles last forever), it happen to me; so like the hurricane season down here in Miami now, I buy water now till is over, do most of my canning, like meats, pasta sauces, etc; and since I cook a lot I keep a well stock kitchen on main ingredients;grains,flours,sugar,salt,honey.Once you establish a routine it will be less costly to replenish your stock usage. Whatever equipment you have keep it in working order; check it periodically.
Just remember that during any situation stress levels go up mistakes are prone to be made so the simpler your preps and equipment are the better you will feel in dealing with them and whatever situation comes your way. Hope I didn't talk to much or sound like a know-it-all.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I buy guns and ammo on whim. This has worked too well as a system. For food I started by spending an extra $10 every time I went to the grocery store. I do the same thing at walgreens/CVS (pharmacies) for over the counter meds and first aid. All big purchases are done when I can. This simple system racked up quite a lot of goods in a very short amount of time. I did start off with weapons, ammo, military surplus gear, hiking gear, and hunting/fishing gear. I could use a dozen or so conibear #110's. Next month.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I started out with practically zero.... My first post was what I had put together in 30 days... I went on a cash buying spree for 3 months - guns, ammo, food, water purification, canning supplies, medical stuff... My budget was "what was left over in my business account at the end of the month leaving a balance of $500". I won't say how much but now that I have a year plus of food, and what I think is a good amount of supplies - when I go to the grocery store, I buy 2 to replace 1, when I am in CVS - I pickup a few extra things - $10-30... It was getting started that was the scariest part... But now it is just maintaining supplies.


----------



## ThePrepperPlan (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for all of the info guys! I have been on the "oh we need this, now that, wait what about that..." Plan before and have moved to a stricter budget now. I think it is just the type of person you are (and anyone else that might be making decisions with you)


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

ZangLussuria said:


> You could also prep for a certain period then expand.
> Step 1: BOB, GHB and/or 72 hour kit
> Step 2: 1-2 week supplies
> Step 3: 1 month supplies
> ...


Solid start to prep'n.

I go with the what we need then whats on sale to stock up. I guess you really never are done prepping thou.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

SWMBO is a master deal shopper. She hasn't paid for toothpaste in years. Collects coupons, waits until there's a deep sale taking place, then stocks up.

Just buy a little bit extra each and every week, and in no time your SO will wonder if you've gone off the deep end


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Prepping doesn't have to break the bank.


Correct. I try to do it a little at a time. I actually kind of look at prepping as the equivalent to two other things:

a deposit in the bank...since my preps will have more value if there is inflation due to the increased monetary supply, and
payment for insurance for something I hope never happens.
I pay for insurance, and I save money, and neither of those "breaks the bank" or causes me to change my current lifestyle. Same with preps.

Thus, my strategy is this: Do as much as I can without impacting my current lifestyle.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tacitus said:


> Correct. I try to do it a little at a time. I actually kind of look at prepping as the equivalent to two other things:
> 
> a deposit in the bank...since my preps will have more value if there is inflation due to the increased monetary supply, and
> payment for insurance for something I hope never happens.
> ...


This is the part I forget sometimes. If I go shopping by myself I end up with a car packed with preps and little else. Its hard not spending a paycheck on everything at once so I have to remind myself that "You can't eat the elephant in one bite."

BTW to the OP ALL of my posts are copyrighted so do not use any of my info or quotes without express written consent.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

A further point: I have two tiers of prepping:

Regular prepping: This is the "budgeted" prepping. A little here and a little there...within my normal monthly spending so as not to alter the lifestyle of my family; and
"Panic" prepping: Prepping without a budget on the assumption that my money will have much less worth to me very soon.

Until there is a reason to "panic," I just do regular prepping...a little here, and a little there.

I'm not ready to "go crazy" yet. Perhaps others (non-preppers) might already think I am crazy for doing any prepping at all, but I consider them crazy for doing absolutely nothing...as crazy as people who don't buy homeowner's insurance or who don't put away a little money (however much) each month into savings.

When it is time to "panic" (a judgment call--I suppose some on this forum might think we are there now already), I have two levels of budgetless "panic" prepping plans that will kick in if things change around the world. Obviously, I'm hoping for some type of "warning" in the news, however small, and I'm hoping that my heightened awareness allows me to notice that warning. I have a short term panic plan (1 day) and a long term panic plan (1 month).

One Day Panic Plan: The 1 day plan centers on what I could do in a day, within driving range, while throwing my budget out the window. I hope to have a head start (depending on the emergency) because (a) I am watching for the warnings, and many are not, and (b) I expect most people will just then start thinking about what they are going to do, whereas I've already done my planning, and I will be acting while they are planning. (None of that is guaranteed, of course.)
Some Warning, One Month Panic Plan: My 1 month plan will kick in if a threat situation develops but I have time to place online orders, etc.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Right now, I have a budget of zero, but prepping the mind (return to uni for another degree) is just as important as prepping the home. In a SHTF scenario, knowing a bit about the way our natural world works will come in pretty useful. Run out of gunpowder for reloading? Hmm, I remember how to synthesize and purify substances from general chemistry and forensic chem. What plants are safe to eat? How can you make them safe to eat? General botany... and this goes on for a bit. But growing your own helps a lot. You invest in a good pressure canner, a dehydrator and some drying racks/screens and you can save your extra produce.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Grimm said:


> BTW to the OP ALL of my posts are copyrighted so do not use any of my info or quotes without express written consent.


I think that is correct for all of our posts.

I'm not qualified to give legal advice on this, but I don't think our posts are dedicated to the public. I believe that all of our posts are automatically copyrighted under copyright law (whether there is a copyright notice or not). Our posts (the "content") remain owned by us, the "content suppliers." Only the site has a license to our content from us, to generate a "compilation" that is this site. The compilation copyright is owned by the site. I think it is reasonable to assume that other content suppliers (other posters) have an implied license to quote on this site using the quote function of the site. But, I think any use elsewhere of our content, especially commercial use, would require a separate license.

From the Prepared Society Terms of Service:


> *10. Intellectual Property*
> 
> 10.1. Copyright: All content on this Website, including but not limited to text, graphics, logos, button icons, images, audio clips, and digital downloads, is the property of Group Builder or its content suppliers and is protected by international copyright laws. The compilation of all content on this site is the exclusive property of Group Builder, with copyright authorship for this collection by Group Builder, and protected by international copyright laws.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tacitus said:


> I think that is correct for all of our posts.
> 
> I'm not qualified to give legal advice on this, but I don't think our posts are dedicated to the public. I believe that all of our posts are automatically copyrighted under copyright law (whether there is a copyright notice or not). Our posts (the "content") remain owned by us, the "content suppliers." Only the site has a license to our content from us, to generate a "compilation" that is this site. The compilation copyright is owned by the site. I think it is reasonable to assume that other content suppliers (other posters) have an implied license to quote on this site using the quote function of the site. But, I think any use elsewhere of our content, especially commercial use, would require a separate license.
> 
> From the Prepared Society Terms of Service:


I felt it needed to be said since we have had an influx of new members that are trying to use us as a focus group so they can find a way to make money off of us. If they think of us as "sheep" to target for our wallets then it needed to be stated that they can not use anything I have said on this forum without my consent.

Personally, I don't see a way to make money off of prepping unless I decide to become a sales rep for some of the LT food storage companies or open an online shop selling supplies. That's why I don't look to preppers as a source of income.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I felt it needed to be said since we have had an influx of new members that are trying to use us as a focus group so they can find a way to make money off of us. If they think of us as "sheep" to target for our wallets then it needed to be stated that they can not use anything I have said on this forum without my consent.
> 
> Personally, I don't see a way to make money off of prepping unless I decide to become a sales rep for some of the LT food storage companies or open an online shop selling supplies. *That's why I don't look to preppers as a source of income*.


LOL I do - or maybe its best said, I _try_ anyway.

I've written several "post-apocalyptic" books (World of the Chernyi series) - even posted samples here in the hope that folks might find the story interesting and buy the books.
So far, I've sold a few, which I appreciate.

GypsySue has a ton of books, all with a prepper theme, as have others. I would say a source of income as much as a possible market for a product.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I felt it needed to be said since we have had an influx of new members that are trying to use us as a focus group so they can find a way to make money off of us. If they think of us as "sheep" to target for our wallets then it needed to be stated that they can not use anything I have said on this forum without my consent.


Yeah. I've seen those posters, too. You've made me think about this. Do I care if someone makes money off of my tips? I don't know. Something in me says "No way should they make money off of me for free!" And then again, something else in me says, "Why do I care?"

I admit that when I answer a question thinking I am helping someone like myself, but I find out I'm helping an entrepreneur get some free advice, I feel a little...taken. They would make me feel better if they were unambiguously clear about their goals, going out of their way to emphasize that they are prepreneurs(TM).



Grimm said:


> Personally, I don't see a way to make money off of prepping unless I decide to become a sales rep for some of the LT food storage companies or open an online shop selling supplies. That's why I don't look to preppers as a source of income.


My wife is looking for a job, and since I have a regular paying job, I can carry the family if she decided to run the risk of starting a company. And I know that if you start a company, you should like the work. If I were to start a company, I would want to do something along the lines of a local store that provides all the things that I find myself ordering online because I can't find them where I live. I could really get into it, so that would be my prepping business. But my wife doesn't get into this. And who is to say that there would be enough customers for such a business?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

First, I get very angry when someone copies/posts one of my/our books online for free. That's directly depriving us of income that we earned.

But ... you can't copyright information. If person reads a dozen books then writes one of their own using the knowledge gained through their studies we call that research and it's both legal and ethical.

I don't know the legalities of directly copying a post on an open, public, forum on the internet but I suspect that it is legal to do so just as it's legal to download magazine articles that the magazine has posted online for public viewing (not restricted to paid subscribers only).

I, for one, have gained a great deal of knowledge and benefits from those who freely share(d) information and insight over the internet. No doubt I've used some of that information over the years in one or more of the books I've published for profit. I have never copied directly from someone else's work without giving proper credits to the original author but there's no doubt in my mind that I've profited directly in one form or another from information gleaned in public libraries, personal and online discussions, and without a doubt, people on this forum.

My thoughts about someone using knowledge gained here for financial gain? First, as long as it isn't plagiarism I don't have a problem. Second, if they've found a way to make money doing so then go for it. Third, the more people we have prepared the less danger to the rest of us should TSHTF. Fourth, much of what I know was gained freely through the generosity and knowledge of others ... I'd feel kind of ashamed if I didn't share it too.

JMO

Steve


----------



## ThePrepperPlan (Jul 10, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I felt it needed to be said since we have had an influx of new members that are trying to use us as a focus group so they can find a way to make money off of us. If they think of us as "sheep" to target for our wallets then it needed to be stated that they can not use anything I have said on this forum without my consent.
> 
> Personally, I don't see a way to make money off of prepping unless I decide to become a sales rep for some of the LT food storage companies or open an online shop selling supplies. That's why I don't look to preppers as a source of income.


Grimm, I do not know what your issue is with the fact that I have started a blog about prepping or what atrocities have been committed against you by some other blogger, but I would appreciate not being treated like some scam artist or used car salesman who is trying to dupe you out of your money. It is pretty simple to look at my blog and see that I am not selling anything. It is true that I am an Amazon affiliate (something anyone with a website can be) in an attempt to recoup some of my costs for operating my blog. I promise I'm not going to make millions by plagiarizing what you say on this forum. Thanks for making me feel welcome though.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a category in my favorites labeled..'things I need to buy' that I save when visiting lots of sites.
After a few days, I return there. If it may be life threatening to be without that item, I buy it.
If not, I usually don't spend for it.
I have whelms, like the cook book, and then decide I would live without it.
Just my way...YMMV~~

And in response to the post about cheap buying:
Yes, there are things I am cheap on. I'd rather have 7 cheap $1 brooms than 1 expensive $7 broom.
I have used one of those $1 brooms for about 3 years now and it is still fine.
With 7 cheap brooms, I can have one for the porch, one for the garage, and one for my house.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ThePrepperPlan said:


> Grimm, I do not know what your issue is with the fact that I have started a blog about prepping or what atrocities have been committed against you by some other blogger, but I would appreciate not being treated like some scam artist or used car salesman who is trying to dupe you out of your money. It is pretty simple to look at my blog and see that I am not selling anything. It is true that I am an Amazon affiliate (something anyone with a website can be) in an attempt to recoup some of my costs for operating my blog. I promise I'm not going to make millions by plagiarizing what you say on this forum. Thanks for making me feel welcome though.


Hey, no problem. Glad I could make you feel loved. Just think how much of an ass I can be if you piss me off.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I pick up extra shifts to earn money for my supplies. With prices for bulk foods at costco pretty cheap and with a little bargain hunting I have been able to load up around 18 months of food for under 2000. Its not filet mignon and cracked lobster but it will beat going to bed hungry night after night. Whole wheat berries, rice, beans and a few other staples that store for years and years can't be beat. I also stocked up on ammo but that was a bit pricier  now I'm just filling in on meds and a few other items but it feels much better knowing my family is ready. Now I'm looking at kids clothes and shoes. They grow so dang quick!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Just to clarify, by "cheap" I meant that I look for the best possible price for what we need. Quality items are usually the cheapest in the long run. I search for used things, or junk items I can rebuild to save all I can. 

Some things don't really wear out, such as the splitting maul I recently bought for $10 at a flea market. The finish on the handle is gone, but is still sound, so I can refinish the wood, then scrub rust off the head and put some paint on it. That's worth the effort compared to paying close to $30 for a new one. 

We have bought lesser quality things to tide us over until we could get something better, but try not to do that because it is hard to recoup the cost of the lesser item when we replace it with a better one. 

Buying used has been a very good strategy for us. People toss out things that are like new, for reasons I can't understand. So, we haunt all the second hand sources--auctions, flea markets, yard sales, and others to find bargain prices. 

Sales at retail sources help a lot, especially for food items, and other consumables. Online shopping helps to find sales.

The whole idea is to make our money go as far as possible.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am a" shopper".But I look for" DEALS".When I first started prepping I wanted everything all at once too.But when reality set in(which sucks) I couldn't buy everything I wanted/needed up front.So I had to slow down and start thinking like a sane person 
So first things first ..Bought my BOL and moved(still working on the Tin Mansion ie trailer)but it's a place to live while I carry out "my plan"!I buy(small,) preps as I go ,or as I "find" them..Love the BOGO,yard and estate sales,Good Will and Salvation Army..But...my (huge) stuff I look;.... ask a ton of questions and then buy what I think will be the best thing for me and mine.Still want my underground home(but they want your soul for that)I've already called about a fresh water well,I've got a container lined up but have to "fix" it so it can be my root cellar per say and a tornado shelter(yes I've read all the post etc about re-enforcement)Looking now at extra fuel supply since I'm in "Coal country" that maybe the way I go..and so on.That's one reason I stay on here so much..I look,listen and try to learn from the best..


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Now Gabby, don't you go stroking these guys ego too much. We have a hard enough time trying to keep them in line as it is.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

True.... but I get a ton of info from us ladies too!I've bought some darn great books and have looked up tons of info online and judged what I thought might help me.... just by reading every ones input.Often times I need a "rent a husband"that has the smarts and stamina to help me with the hard stuff..But since I can't do the "rent" deal I just go along and do my own thing with what I have. I've gotten some great buys and only one real money pit,so far so good....I'm wanting to add a little more land to my back lot so maybe my next door persons will sell to me later on????Went yard sale-ing today and it was one of "THOSE" days.Everything was pure junk,trash,or way overpriced.But...there is always next week-end!!!!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Coming back to the original question I'd have to ask if you budget for anything other than prepping. If you do then you have some experience and if you don't maybe this is a good place to start.

Here is what I do:

First, I have a categorization of supplies that is broken down by: Consumables which includes things like food, Durables which includes things you'll only need to buy once like a radio, and specific situation items like a Faraday cage to be ready for an EMP or medical supplies that would only make sense in a pandemic. I also distinguish between a Bug In or Bug Out situation.

Second, I prepare lists of everything I would like to have for whatever the next level of preparation is such as if I am prepared for a 3 day event, what do I need to be prepared for a 1 week event? The list would include consumables and any durables that I don't have, but feel are required for the next level event. Once the list is prepared, I assign estimated costs to everything on the list and priorities for acquisition.

Third, I begin acquiring the items at a comfortable pace based on the funds I have available for this purpose. When I have acquired everything I feel I need to be prepared for that level, I repeat the process for the next level.

This approach has worked for me. The lists are also helpful for advising someone else who may wish to get started or for requirements for members joining a group.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

*No budget for anything*

Never had one, and it has always worked out great.

What we DID have was priorities, and some of them were ironclad such as mortgage first, when we had one. After that was pay the bills, buy groceries, fix the car so I could go to work, etc.

As years passed, priorities changed with fewer needs and more income. After priority items were paid, the rest was what we called "disposable income", in the sense that it was not allocated. What we used that for depended on what was important at the time.

Throughout our 47 years of marriage my wife and I have been frugal to a high degree. We took every opportunity to learn how to make our money go farther. We did everything we knew to save a buck, she made clothes, canned food, shopped for sales and coupons, bought second hand anything she could. I made furniture, refurbished houses, repaired cars, made tools, and grew gardens.

Now, at retirement age, our wants are simple, but we can buy anything we want.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

machinist said:


> Never had one, and it has always worked out great.
> 
> What we DID have was priorities, and some of them were ironclad such as mortgage first, when we had one. After that was pay the bills, buy groceries, fix the car so I could go to work, etc.
> 
> ...


+1 on this. When we first got married my wife wanted to do a budget. I told her she could have a budget but I would buy whatever I wanted. We were poor but we were frugal so there was never a problem.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

When you say you have priorities you have a budget. You just haven't written it down. If you can handle everything in your head, that's great. Writing things down is helpful for me.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Hmm. It usually changed every 2 to 4 weeks. Does that still make it a budget? 

Whatever you want to name the process, it amounts to using some common sense about where you spend your money. Just give it some thought before you blow the whole paycheck without paying the important stuff first.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Budgets do change over time. Some things repeat like food and other items may be one offs, or large purchases you need to save for.

Budgeting is nothing more than thinking ahead about your spending so you don't overspend.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Budget Prepping;Not only for emergencies*

Since the economy is on everybody's agenda`s today is great not only to focus on our emergency preps but our daily life, I mix both ,since surviving is a daily routine for a honest working family and since pride is not going to put food, clothing, in my household I pay attention to what I can get for my money vs commercialism and at the same time try to buy USA products as much as I can. Goodwill, E-Bay, Garage sales are great sources of goods if you only buy what you need or can repair, I go a pair of butcher knifes for $5needed sharpening and handles, coffee maker needed a $.50 fuse, and a commercial heavy sauce pan for $3 only needed a baking soda bath. Smart cooking can also help a family saved money specially if you bake, make your own sauces, pasta, and used your leftovers wisely; old bread , bread pudding; ground meat, empanadas; pasta, frittata; rice, fried rice, etc. Many ways to beat the crunch out there and eat healthy .Just make a list of the many things you can make with flour and we buy them already made, no savings there.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

I generally follow a formula which goes like this:
Income gets split into categories.

50% NECESSITIES
This is what's needed to live day to day or month by month. Rent/mortgage, utilities..
What's left over rolls into the following month and can be used as a sinking/quick access savings fund which can be put towards home maintenance or added funds for unexpected home emergencies and contingencies. The leftover can also be kept at home for even quicker access if you want.

20% SAVINGS
- 10% Pure monetary savings. Can be put into a separate savings banking account.
- 10% Investment. This goes to stocks, mutual funds, bonds, savings insurance, etc. Whatever you want to invest in. Maybe even gold and silver. Since you're adding monthly to a certain investment, the interest and gains will increase exponentially or it can be used for a different investment to not keep all eggs in one basket.

20% FUN!
- 10% LSSS: Long Term Savings for Spending
Want that new laptop or home theater? This is the savings to spend on that. Can be put towards a vehicle or anything you want that's a big purchase.
Can even be that trip or vacation you've wanted to go to.
- 10% Fun account. Spend this without guilt. A night at the movies, eat at a really fancy restaurant. Be sure to spend this without remorse as this is also your reward for being able to control other aspects of your income.

10% MISCELLANEOUS
This also rolls over the next month if unused. Can also be added to other needs like further or unexpectedly larger maintenance or maybe something in your car has to be fixed, etc. Can be added to investments for even larger gains or even into savings.
Could be different every month.
ex: Extra for a month goes to a sudden car problem. Next month's goes into savings. Then next for sudden need to travel for an ocassion.and so on..

It may not be exactly perfect but it helped a lot with our lifestyle.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I go(t) a pair of butcher knifes for $5needed sharpening and handles

did you know you can use the bottom of a ceramic cup to sharpen your paring knives??:2thumb:
I do it all the time!


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

I say save money you can. And yes that sometimes means spending it to save. 
I had to go to town today for a funeral. So me driving the 15 miles still would take the same amount of gas either way. So I hit thrift stores while in town. We have a neighbor that is pregnant with her first baby. I went to the thrift store. Someone had boughten a kit to embrodier baby bibs still in the package with a lot of other sewing stuff. Got the bag full for $3. 
Went to another thrift store and got wallpaper border for 50 cents a roll. Which is a great buy. Even got curtains to match for $2. I love it when people that have more money than I do decide to redecorate. Yup it was a very good day at the thrift stores. And when it is all done I will come out ahead on what I saved there. Enough that I can then do something else also.
Very seldom do I buy us new clothes. I do buy new jeans for dh though as he has a job where he has to look nice. But everytime I wash those jeans I dye them.I just wait till I have 4 or 5 pairs to throw in the machine and dye them with a bottle of liquid dye from Walmart. Cost me less than $3 to do it and they always look very nice that way.I buy the navy color works better than the jean dye.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

I do have a budget of about $25 a month plus whatever I can scrape up in miscellaneous ways. I end up spending $0-150 typically, carrying over what was not spent one month to help buy something more expensive another month.

Here's how I try to cut costs when I do spend my meager resources: http://stillgettingready.blogspot.com/2013/07/more-gear-for-your-money.html


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

I put away cans and jars of vegetables, bags of soup and things like that - getting a few items each shopping trip. It accumulates slowly.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

For food I try to buy in bulk and catch sales wherever I can. The beat-up section as I call it usually has deals on one item or another and sometimes I score very well there. As far as gear, I have to admit I'm a gear head. I love trying new stoves, outdoor gear in general. It all gets used hard and sometimes it just doesn't work out well. :laugh: If I see a need I fill it as soon as practical while still paying bills. The wife really helps out as far as keeping a lid on buying some really stupid stuff.:kiss: But if she thinks it's pretty neat, SCORE!!!


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I run a fairly flexible budget, but everything does get budgeted. All the obligations are met first, then pressing needs such as food & fuel, a certain amount is kept for my ongoing medical bills for payment as they are accrued, a set amount goes into savings for emergencies, and I keep a given amount in my pocket and a like amount on the debit cart. 

Anything remaining each month is discretionary. There is usually some, but it does vary widely, depending on Kindle sales, how many doctors' appointments in a given month, fuel and food cost variations, unexpected expenses, and just how well I suppress the impulse buys, among a few other things.

But pretty much all of that money that is retained is applied to prepping in some way. Not necessarily something every month, as I save up for higher ticket items, but it all goes to something eventually that improves my prep stance.

Just the way I do things.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Started about seven years ago. Our food prep budget has been the same, over those years. All the items purchased over three years ago, we got for at least 1/3 of what they are today, so we saved a heck of a lot of money. Sugar, Flour, rice, barley, soy beans, wheat germ, peas, brown sugar, molasis, syrups, baking powder, corn starch, salt (sea), soy sauce, teyiyaki sause, cider and regular vinegar, lemon juice, oils, all spices for canning and cooking (extra for trade items), white and red wine vinegar, pastas, canned meats, beside doing our own glass bottle canning, coffee for trade, bandages, de-natured alcohal, betidine, Toilet paper, paper towels, emergency cooking equipment (Crisis Cooker, propane camping stove with oven, BBQ), Dutch ovens to stack, charcol for cooking, fire starters, candles purchased at thrift stores for emergency lighting, plus candle lanterns, plenty of propane quarts, soaps, peanut butter (plenty), iodine tablets, ceramic/charchol water filters, and the five gallon pressure system, extra socks, underware, jeans, boots, t-shirts, all types of toiletries, and so much more. 1800 watt solar gen with, panels, and wind turbine, put in faraday cage for emergeny, extra gas stabilling/replacing it every six months, ropes, emergency radios, solar battery chargers, with recharable batteries, many hand tools, two sized chain saws, with many extra chains and files for sharpening, hand hydraulic splitter, wedges, along with many manual mauls for splitting along with my gas splitter, extra wiring to re-wire house for solar gen electric being seperate from main house current, when needed, 500 gallons of water on hand, to be rationed immediately if a shortage occured, cross bow, and other such protections with reloaders, and extras for that purpose, and much more. All this took the last seven years to acquire. I would say it was done at about $400.00 per month along with our normal replentishing of materials for every month, starting from nothing at all for preping, when we got here. I was a prepper where we moved from and let it go to other preppers I knew for a very small fee. All it takes is a little at a time, and before you know it you soon have the amount needed to make it for several months. We are now at several years. But the first thing is just to start. When I grew up, later 1940's thru the later 1950's, our family always prepared for disasters. Best of Luck to All, and no matter what disaster comes along, always be prepared for the worst and hope for the best. Better to have everything and never need it than to need everything, and never have it. Popcorn


----------



## Pixielou (May 17, 2012)

I shop at salvage grocery stores. Here are several links listing them by state. Great savings, but if you want to go to one in your area, call first. I see one in KY that has been closed for over a year.

http://www.extremebargains.net/store/Independent_Discount_and_Salvag
e_Grocery_Store_Directory.html
http://www.frugalvillage.com/forums/discount-stores/97055-salvage-grocery-list-state.html

Nancy


----------



## zorro (May 6, 2009)

We always buy non perishable stuff when there are sales. Then, we buy a quantity to last until the next sale. Must stuff is in sale at quite regular intervals. Some stuff it's a monthly interval, some it's yearly, etc. Once you find out, you can significantly lower your costs for things such as soap, cereals, canned food, etc. So we almost always have a nice supply of everything non perishable. 
We don't earn much money. We are still in transition between a fully cash-based to a mostly self-reliance-based way of life. So having extra supplies of anything is part of our way of life. We don't have a "budget" for this. We store food from our garden for use all winter long, we keep supplies of things such as screws, washers, wood, etc. so we don't have to drive an hour to the hardware store anytime we need to repair something in an emergency.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 9, 2008)

I started out getting things like some guns, survival gear and so forth back in the early 80's after going through several hurricanes in S. Louisiana. Added a little here and there through the 1990's then pretty much let things sit until about 10 years ago. When my (now) teenage sons became Boy Scouts we started camping and doing "scout" stuff and got back into the habit of putting a little extra away for an emergency... "Being Prepared" to paraphrase the motto. They are all in high school now so much of our extra funds are going towards the college funds. However, we still try to maintain the level we already have and replace as necessary.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Shoot for longevity...

"DAK Hams" and other canned meats (corned beef) last 10 years easily - - way past the "use by date" for certain (what a ruse!). 

They might be a little spendy, but you make up for it in shelf life.


----------

